# 2008 Nissan Sentra



## 08sentrase (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section...


Im selling my 2008 Nissan Sentra CVT auto which I bought new off the showroom floor.

Located in ATLANTA,GA

contact me
[email protected]
678 887 2252

mileage:18,xxx
Price:14,000 (What I owe) No trades or payments sorry
Mods: Polk System (Db Series) 8,000k Bixenon and 10,000k foglights, Tint


----------



## 08sentrase (Jan 10, 2009)

*PICS!!*


----------

